# FOR SALE: COMPLETE LIGHTING SETUP FOR A6 C5 S6 OEM HID XENON HEAD LIGHTS, FOG LIGHTS, TAIL LIGHTS $$



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

(2) Projector beam lens halogen bulb headlights (StockOEM)
(2) Front fog lights (StockOEM)
(2) HID Xenon Head Lights (Stock)
(2) Rear Truck Lights (StockOEM)

ALL ITEM(S) FROM: 2001 AUDI A6 2.8
$$550FIRM$$
SHIPPED WITH IN U.S
email me: [email protected]





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FOR SALE: COMPLETE LIGHTING SETUP FOR A6 C5 S6 OEM HID XENON HEAD LIGHTS, FOG LIGHTS, ... (JM$Y)*

pictures of the lenses would help......


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: FOR SALE: COMPLETE LIGHTING SETUP FOR A6 C5 S6 OEM HID XENON HEAD L ... (jettasmooth)*

will be up asap..just need to find my memory card for my camera..


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FOR SALE: COMPLETE LIGHTING SETUP FOR A6 C5 S6 OEM HID XENON HEAD L ... (JM$Y)*

when you say HID headlight, you mean the entire housing?


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: FOR SALE: COMPLETE LIGHTING SETUP FOR A6 C5 S6 OEM HID XENON HEAD L ... (jettasmooth)*

explain the what u mean when u say entire housing. I have only have the head light unit itself. No wires or harness.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FOR SALE: COMPLETE LIGHTING SETUP FOR A6 C5 S6 OEM HID XENON HEAD L ... (JM$Y)*

so its actually the entire head light, and not just the bulb. if its HID it also includes the ballast?
Get back to me when you have pics. I need a pass. side that is clear, without grazing or yellowing


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FOR SALE: COMPLETE LIGHTING SETUP FOR A6 C5 S6 OEM HID XENON HEAD LIGHTS, FOG LIGHTS, ... (JM$Y)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=533


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: FOR SALE: COMPLETE LIGHTING SETUP FOR A6 C5 S6 OEM HID XENON HEAD LIGHTS, FOG LIGHTS, ... (EK20)*

THNKZ 'EK20' IT GETS A LIL CONFUSING FROM TIME TO TIME ON WHERE TO POST THESE THING..LOL


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FOR SALE: COMPLETE LIGHTING SETUP FOR A6 C5 S6 OEM HID XENON HEAD LIGHTS, FOG LIGHTS, ... (JM$Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM$Y* »_THNKZ 'EK20' IT GETS A LIL CONFUSING FROM TIME TO TIME ON WHERE TO POST THESE THING..LOL

No biggie.


----------

